# Bag Over Coil MK3 set up



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry if there has been a million other post like this! 

I'm new to the air suspension world. I went through a few different threads/sites to try and get an idea on what are some good company's to go by, and what products are worth purchasing. To start things out, I have a MK3 Jetta 97 2.slow. And I'm looking to piece together a decent bag over coil set up. What I'm really looking for is just a good direction on what I need to start out with! And what to start purchasing for this type of set up. 


Car in mind:




:beer::thumbup:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

firstly, the bag over coil will only work in the front. The rears need a chapman style strut, like an Airlift strut. I would talk to Will at Bagriders, and he can probably hook you up with a BOC kit with everything you need.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

check the fs section...lots of kits usually for sale...my setup was and basically still is


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

ball hard. blow cash. buy the struts. unless you already have amazing riding coils. Rode in SuperBacons car the other day (nohomo) and it rode better than any stock mk3 at 35 psi aka still pretty low.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

KyleRI said:


> ball hard. blow cash. buy the struts. unless you already have amazing riding coils. Rode in SuperBacons car the other day (nohomo) and it rode better than any stock mk3 at 35 psi aka still pretty low.


Truth. If you buy struts, then you can make some of your money back by selling the coils. Thats what I did


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

SuperBacon said:


> firstly, the bag over coil will only work in the front. The rears need a chapman style strut, like an Airlift strut. I would talk to Will at Bagriders, and he can probably hook you up with a BOC kit with everything you need.


I emailed him last night! Havent got a chance to check back with him though :thumbup: Thanks for the info!



.:Hinrichs:. said:


> check the fs section...lots of kits usually for sale...my setup was and basically still is


I was browsing there last night! 



KyleRI said:


> ball hard. blow cash. buy the struts. unless you already have amazing riding coils. Rode in SuperBacons car the other day (nohomo) and it rode better than any stock mk3 at 35 psi aka still pretty low.


Yea I'll def look into that! I just have a set of brand new struts that I could use :thumbup:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Also, who makes a good analog management system? I was told to look into what type of managment i wanted before anything!


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

chrisVWkitch said:


> Also, who makes a good analog management system? I was told to look into what type of managment i wanted before anything!


Check out Bagriders. Great selection over there. as far as analog goes you can go with a airlift analog setup. 

OR you could go switchspeed analog, which is the best of both digital and analog world. All the control you could want, with analog gauges, built in flow controls into the management, list goes on, but itll run you almost as much as Autopilot. In my opinion, its the ultimate setup for a mk3.

But talk to Will at Bagriders. Good dude :thumbup:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

KyleRI said:


> Check out Bagriders. Great selection over there. as far as analog goes you can go with a airlift analog setup.
> 
> OR you could go switchspeed analog, which is the best of both digital and analog world. All the control you could want, with analog gauges, built in flow controls into the management, list goes on, but itll run you almost as much as Autopilot. In my opinion, its the ultimate setup for a mk3.
> 
> But talk to Will at Bagriders. Good dude :thumbup:


Thanks for the info man :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

a good amount of research is just what you need  browse the older threads or chat with [email protected] and he'll set you straight :thumbup:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

I do air in the pnw. Pm me i will get you setup locally.:thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Air Lift. /thread


----------

